# Okay, why is my goat pooping dog poop?



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

I have a doe who kidded 3 weeks ago. She was pooping normal before birth, but after that, it turned into pellets being all stuck together. Now, it looks like she is pooping dog poop! It doesn't appear to be pellets stuck together. This is odd... what do you think?


----------



## Mrndly (Aug 16, 2012)

sounds like parasites to me. You might want to worm her or at least do a fecal


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

Could be hormones and diet change. But, I would be more apt to suspect parasites. I'd get a fecal done and be sure they are also looking for cocci. You can also check inside her eye lids, if they are a paler pink that's another indication of parasites.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

My Does are wormed, 1 month prior to kidding and still get the poo like that. 

For peace of mind, a fecal would be a good idea.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

fresh green is popping up all around...got a few ploppy poos myself here... if its the fresh graze it should regulate but keep an eye on it...agree with fecal...just in case


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

It is def not from grass or anything. I'm thinking parasites.


----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

Mine are wormed, and got like that about the same time post kidding. Lasted about 2-3 weeks before firming up and finally back to pellets.

I am thinking if no other symptoms, such as pale eyelids or gums, no weight loss or rough hair, then it is post pregnancy hormones.

Also, we increase grain while they are nursing the kids, so that causes soft poo at first too.


----------



## jennnaragsdale (Mar 5, 2013)

Mine is doing that too and I wormed her a week ago I've just been giving probiotics

Sent from my iPhone using GoatSpot


----------



## Ginalg (Jun 6, 2017)

How long after worming before goat poop isn't dog poop anymore?


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

My girls often have dog poop a few weeks post kidding; they get wormed as soon as everyone is settled in, sometimes the next day.
They should be wormed anyway, the stress of kidding causes parasite parties.


----------



## teejae (Jan 21, 2013)

Mine do this too I worm 2weeks before they kid and 2 after.Ive also wondered if it could be from eating afterbirth? Hormones? Or guts get a bit acid from increased grain for milk production. I'm wondering offering more ruffage branches or grassy hay would help.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Ginalg said:


> How long after worming before goat poop isn't dog poop anymore?


Did you get a fecal done to make sure you were treating for the right parasite?


----------

